# Chief of Police Michael Pimentel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chief of Police*
*Michael Pimentel*
Elmendorf Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, August 23, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/23/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Chief of Police Michael Pimentel was shot and killed after stopping a vehicle in a residential area near the intersection of 1st Avenue and 9th Street at approximately 11:30 am.

A struggle ensued during the stop and Chief Pimentel was shot multiple times. He was flown to University Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Bexar County deputies responded to the scene and took the suspect into custody.

Chief Pimentel had previously served as the police chief of the San Antonio Independent School District Police Department.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Elmendorf Police Department
214 Bexar Drive
San Antonio, TX 78228

Phone: (210) 635-8710

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22160-chief-of-police-michael-pimentel#ixzz3BGABvrjj


----------

